# Barn Finds!



## jrassett (Jul 17, 2013)

was picking out at a farm house last weekend and came across a stash of 50's/60's bikes, wanted to show ya'll a few I picked out. First ones a early 60's Schwinn American, really dirty with a few dents in the fenders but otherwise not to bad. second is an old seatless Sears something, last one is a J.C Higgins, thought it was too cool set up like it was so Im leavin it! Figure Il make the shiney parts shiney again and leave the paint the way it is. If ya look at the last picture it has a vintage license attached under the badge still. Not sure what year it is.. Thanks for lookin


----------



## daved66 (Jul 17, 2013)

very nice, love the license plate tag.  good job, nice picks


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 20, 2013)

*barn finds*

love the american.you can never go wrong with a black schwinn.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 20, 2013)

Cool!  Check the fork on the Sears. Seems bent back a little.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 20, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> love the american.you can never go wrong with a black schwinn.




+1
Solid classic


----------



## jrassett (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks! The American was my favorite too. Il have to check the fork, the sears bike got stashed in the garage until I can make room. Also picked up 2 Schwinn Hollywood's and an late 40s mystery brand for my wife. Anyone recognize this frame?


----------

